# Handy verschickt selbstständig SMS



## Anonymous (26 November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

heute hatte meine Freundin und eine Kollegin im Büro ein seltsames Erlebnis.

Auf die Büronummer meiner Kollegin wurden über 20 Kurznachrichten (ohne Inhalt) geschickt. Wie sich herausstellte, gehörte die Nummer, von der diese SMS abgesandt wurden, meiner Freundin.

Als meine Freundin später auf ihr Handy schaute, hatte sie 27(!) gesendete Kurznachrichten, die an verschiedene, im Handy gespeichterte, Nummern verschickt wurden.

Ist das so etwas wie ein Handyvirus oder kann es sich hierbei um eine technische Störung handeln? 

Das Handy ist ein Nokia 6610.

Für Hilfe und Tips bedanke ich mich schon mal im voraus


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2004)

Gerd schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das so etwas wie ein Handyvirus oder kann es sich hierbei um eine technische Störung handeln?


Handyvirus, keine Ahnung aber technische Störung eher nicht. Da nicht nur (zumindest ein) Empfänger die Nachrichten erhielten sondern auch Deine Freundin die Nachrichten als gesendet am Gerät erkennt, tippe ich eher auch eine nicht eingeschaltete Tastensperre. Dafür steht auch die Nachricht ohne Zeichen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2004)

Hi

Meine Freundin sagte, die Tastensperre wäre aktiv gewesen.

Komischerweise wurden weiter SMS gesendet, nachdem sie das Gerät daheim auf dem Tisch liegen hatte.

Jetzt ist sie erstmal zum T-Punkt gegangen und trägt dort das Problem vor.

Wir werden das ganze mal über das WE hinweg beobachten. Und spätestens auf der nächsten Rechnung werden wir mehr sehen.

Übrigens danke für die Antwort. Ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten   

Grüße
Gerd


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...technische Störung eher nicht.


Damit meinte ich allerdings eine providerseitige - könnte sein, dass das Gerät gar defekt ist.


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2004)

Ja, darauf wollte ich auch hinaus   

Wenn im T-Punkt nichts gefunden wird, werden wir mal vorübergehend das "Vorgängermodell" meiner Freundin reaktivieren. Mal sehen, was sich dann tut   

Grüße
Gerd


----------

